# do you use your iphone/ipad on the toilet?



## Frankwer (May 29, 2014)

just curious, do you use your iphone/ipad on the toilet?


----------



## jbarley (May 29, 2014)

Fingerprints on the glass screens are hard enough to clean, no need to add brown smudges


----------



## Rhisiart (May 30, 2014)

Frankwer said:


> just curious, do you use your iphone/ipad on the toilet?


What a bizarre question Frankwer . Simple answer is no.


----------



## DeltaMac (May 30, 2014)

Neither one is as effective as a corn cob&#8230; 
So, no!


----------



## SGilbert (May 30, 2014)

Absolutely! Why not?


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 15, 2014)

When you don't have a magazine around, you gotta read something!


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 17, 2014)

SGilbert said:


> Absolutely! Why not?



Water condensation!


----------



## SGilbert (Aug 17, 2014)

I use it while ON the toilet, not IN it.


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 17, 2014)

Just don&#8217;t &#8216;accidentally&#8217; drop it.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 2, 2014)

I  might occasionally IM, tweet or email, but no selfies while in bathroom - that would be just wrong.


----------



## reed (Nov 23, 2014)

No way. A book or newspaper if really blocked in the can.


----------

